
The Epic Online Orchestra - henridf
https://epiconlineorchestra.com/
======
SkyMarshal
It's fascinating how different sequences of chords can evoke emotional states
associated with everything from sadness, love, wonder, outer space, etc. Not
sure I agree with all of the examples in the app, but I could spend hours on
it searching for better sequences.

~~~
save_ferris
That’s essentially the basis of modal studies. Learning the theory behind
modes and how to play within them gets you pretty far fast.

~~~
PaulDavisThe1st
It's still unclear whether the emotional affectives of specific intervals are
socially acquired or somehow inherent.

You'd hope the musicology would be able to provide some answers by looking at
musical cultures that do not use western tuning systems (particularly 12TET),
but as best as I can tell, the results from such comparisons just muddy the
waters even further.

~~~
save_ferris
Regardless of the genesis of how we discern music, specific modes have
characteristics that are fairly universal.

For example, the aeolian mode is a much darker, sadder mode than the ionian
mode. Why is that? I'm sure there's an intense debate there. I just study the
theory, not the higher order biology/physics of why the music speaks to us the
way it does. But the characteristics of modes and how they resolve are fairly
established at this point.

~~~
PaulDavisThe1st
Sorry, but this probably wrong. Labels like "darker, sadder" are not inherent
to the intervallic series of a particular mode. You could make some objective
observation such as "there is more dissonace in the 3rd, 7th and 9th members
of the harmonic series when comparing the notes that make up the major chord".
But "darker, sadder" are emotional labels that are probably but not definitely
socially constructed.

I had the experience once of seeing one of the greatest Indian vocalists of
the 20th century live. The audience was almost entirely people of Indian
ancestry, and clearly very experienced at listening to this sort of music - I
was not. Indian music doesn't use harmonic relationships very much, but does
have a much more clearly developed and articulated "theory of melody" in which
specific intervals in an ascending or descending of a melody have particular
meanings (within the context of a given raga (scale/mode)).

The audience would gasp out loud as he did certain ascents/descents. I kept
looking at the person I went with (who had grown up listening to Indian
classical music) and it was clear that to him the meaning of the note sequence
was completely obvious. To me, there was no meaning at all.

As I mentioned, musicology research that I'm familiar with is still a bit
ambiguous about this. It is possible that people from very different musical
cultures might agree with your characterization of the intervals that make up
aeolian as "darker, sadder", but I'm not aware of any definitive studies that
show this clearly.

------
zevv
"Outer space", Jebediah approved!

~~~
AaronBBrown
Right out of Dvorak Symphony 9!

~~~
SkyMarshal
Good ear. One of my favorite symphonies but didn't notice that.

------
wfbarks
Heart shaped box:
[https://epiconlineorchestra.com/E/C/A/A/E/C/A/A?autoplay](https://epiconlineorchestra.com/E/C/A/A/E/C/A/A?autoplay)

------
angry_cactus
This is amazing! What is the license for the exported samples?

~~~
ani-ani
This is not legal advice but I do have some experience with sample banks. In
the absence of more information, I would approach the exported samples as if
you were using them from Sonuscore directly. The license for that is here:

[https://sonuscore.com/guests/manuals/Free_Orchestra_Chords_M...](https://sonuscore.com/guests/manuals/Free_Orchestra_Chords_Manual_English.pdf)

If you read that license, you'll notice that the featured website does not
appear to really comply with the license of the samples they're using. Like
most sample banks licences, it specifically disallows redistributing the raw
samples. That is, unless they got a special license.

~~~
xibe
Seems like Sonuscore are well aware of the existence of the website, and happy
with the result:

[https://www.facebook.com/Sonuscore/posts/check-out-the-
onlin...](https://www.facebook.com/Sonuscore/posts/check-out-the-online-app-
the-epic-online-orchestra-featuring-our-free-orchestra-/1723321331067441/)

------
kayson
I wish there were 7 chords too!

